#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  QuickTeam-buildingActivitiesForBusyManagers

## Han Ah kwang

2015  | PDF, EPUB  | 3.5 MB

: 50 Exercises That Get Results In Just 15 Minutes

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Every group can benefit from team-building exercises. But sometimes it's not practical to embark on a full-scale training initiative. Now, supervisors, managers, and team leaders have 50 team-building activities to choose from, all of which can be implemented with no special facilities, big expense, or previous training experience. Readers will find engaging exercises for: building new teams and helping teams with new members; dealing with change and its effects: anger, fear, frustration, and more; recognizing individual efforts and team accomplishments; finding creative ways to work together and solve problems; increasing and improving communication; leveraging diversity and individual differences to meet team goals; and, keeping competition healthy and productive within the team. Instructions and tips for follow-up and variations are included for each activity, and an additional chapter provides valuable advice for working through unexpected difficulties in team-building.See More: QuickTeam-buildingActivitiesForBusyManagers

----------

